# New terrarium build



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

Hello there , this is my first post here . Hope you all like it :2thumb:
The viv is an exo terra 60x45x45 I want to keep dendrobates tinc azureus in there, I know maybe a little tall for this species but I'd also like to encorporate another of my hobbies in there, some carnivorous plants, so the extra height is ideal for some nepthenes. I've so far just finished making the background and I'm now awaiting the arrival of some more Equiptment so I can do more :whistling2: ( damn post) lol. So far i have the viv, monsoon rainmaker, heat at, matstat , various logs and bark, hydroleca balls, weed membrane, Eco earth and petri dishes ( just I case :halo: ) I will try and figure how to add some pics as it progresses , any input on things I may be doing wrong would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

This may help: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

Looking forward to seeing it-and I'm intrigued with the idea of using carnivorous plants- the subject comes up once in a while, but no-one was sure how it would work out.

Welcome to the section, BTW :welcome:


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome, thanks for the advice on piccys, I think it's more I'm trying to do this on my iPad and it's just not playing ball lol il get pics posted up tomorrow from computer . Yea I have toyed with the idea of using carnivorous plants for a while , I think realistically the only ones il get away with using is the small nepthenes , as they grow hanging and with a lid. I been planning this build for ages i can't wait to get it finished and planted out and left to mature for while .


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have Nepenthes Alata in my Leucs viv and it`s a damn nice plant and has never posed a problem for the Leucs.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> I have Nepenthes Alata in my Leucs viv and it`s a damn nice plant and has never posed a problem for the Leucs.
> 
> Mike


I stand corrected- *someone* on here does it already! :lol2:


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

puts my mind at rest a bit i would hate to put something in there that could cause harm lol . ok here goes with the first lot of build pics .
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/imagerih.jpg/


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

A breif and warm welcome,as always rushing:bash: from another dart nut,good luck with the build
Stu


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

lol tell me about it , thanks for the welcome


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

whats your name kiddo?
up top is a thread called how to build a dart viv,have a looksee,some cool and differing ideas there,always good to have choices,we imput alittle here so our room thread...Da dartroom might be of interest,as per the muppets the continuing story of a couple keeping darts and pretty much all they learn as they go
Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

One thing about the Nepenthis Alata.
In the viv it had great conditions to survive and it started to take over and I had to cut it back rather a lot.
So far it has grown a little bit but not to the extent that it was originally.
The colours are stunning and just set the tank off nicely.
Remember that it can grow huge.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> One thing about the Nepenthis Alata.
> In the viv it had great conditions to survive and it started to take over and I had to cut it back rather a lot.
> So far it has grown a little bit but not to the extent that it was originally.
> The colours are stunning and just set the tank off nicely.
> ...


* "FEED ME!!!"*

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> * "FEED ME!!!"*
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


always a problem i guess Ron,for a carnivorous plants trying to out compete Leucs:mf_dribble: they do have a tendency to try and be ruddy fat,bless em...the leucs that is,
Stu


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> whats your name kiddo?
> up top is a thread called how to build a dart viv,have a looksee,some cool and differing ideas there,always good to have choices,we imput alittle here so our room thread...Da dartroom might be of interest,as per the muppets the continuing story of a couple keeping darts and pretty much all they learn as they go
> Stu


 hello , my name is warren  yea i had a good read of that last night some great ideas on there ty  im kinda of stuck at the minute until my silicone arrives so i can do the eco earth bit lol


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> One thing about the Nepenthis Alata.
> In the viv it had great conditions to survive and it started to take over and I had to cut it back rather a lot.
> So far it has grown a little bit but not to the extent that it was originally.
> The colours are stunning and just set the tank off nicely.
> ...


 just bought a cracking coloured new one called the nepenthes "bill bailey" hopefully it will do fine in there , i could use alot of growth as i would like to setup some more smaller terrariums for some more frogs .


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

Has an ybody added any _Sarracenia to the dart frog terarium ? probably not good for thumbnails but maybe for denros it ok? any thoughts
_


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

consettcorals said:


> just bought a cracking coloured new one called the nepenthes "bill bailey" hopefully it will do fine in there , i could use alot of growth as i would like to setup some more smaller terrariums for some more frogs .


Damn but thats a big plant :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

:lol2: yea I'm hoping I get about a year before I have to move it to a new terrarium . I got loads of plants arriving today hopefully as well as the rest of the kit needed to get cracking again on the terrarium, it ain't nice staring at a expanding foam background :bash:


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

ok so some of the new goodies have arrived , some plants should arrive later on today ermm i hope lol so tonight it getting on with applying the eco earth coating to the background should be fun if not messy :mf_dribble:


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

ok a little bit more progress going on got the eco earth background completed looks ok 









so i had to alter the hydroleca balls and use small pieces of lava rock thought it might be better for drainage . got the eco earth ,.orchid bard ,coco fibre, oak leaves, magnolia leaves and dendro soil mixed togather and in too .










so its pretty much planted up still aweaitinbg a few dwarf orchids to arrive them its a case of let it grow lol . 











this is with the monsoon stystem on .


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

Thank you  I added a lot more various creeping plant cuttings and many different types of wood lice and springtails courtesy of Paul ( many thanks Paul great advice) now I just have to sit back and wait :gasp: for how long I dnt know how long il stand not putting them in :lol2: . I have to say that building that terrarium is quite addictive I can feel another one in the pipe line for some thumbnails building :whistling2: . 
Warren


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

a picture i took, this morning befoer heading off to work it apears to be growing ok (or is it just my wishful thinking , kinda like my hair :lol2


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking nice, I like to wait until a viv is planted before I comment, you can't always tell what they're going to look like when they just have foam in them. 

Oh, you may find yourself dissapointed with that Monsoon, a lot of posts get made on here about them breaking down. Hopefully you got a good one though.

Ade


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

yea its already starting by the looks of things, its 3 nozzles already :gasp: . il have to look around see if theres a better option maybe for doing some more terraruims too . all i have to do now is refrain from putting the frogs in:whistling2:.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

If you are planning on setting up a few vivs, might be worth looking into a MistKing system. I believe MarkD is planning to sell them here in the UK. Welcome to Jungle frog

In the meantime, you can get them from vivariumland.com in Poland. Systemy zraszania - Vivariumland Ok you can possibly get a system a bit cheaper, but you wont get one cheaper that's as quiet. 

Ade


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

thats great il take a look now , thanks for your help 
warren


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Warren, well done on the build. Its looking really good, just need the plants to start doing their thing now.

Make sure to have pictures up when the frogs are in there too!!


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

Thanks m8 , yea it's just the waiting game now :bash: , I have bought a group of year and half old dendrobates tinctorius azureus which are being kept for me till the viv gets hold and the seeded livestock reproduce , il keep postings pics as it matures .
Cheers Warren


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

Ok so I got the 4x d.tinc,azureus in last night the ratio I think at the minute is 2:2 there is one that is an uncertain what sex though . At least one male was calling since I put them in. I will try and get some pictures up tonight after work . Ok so now Iam waiting for richie.b coming back to order myself 4 x pumilo terrariums :gasp: I can see this being another bloody addiction of mine lol .:bash:


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*plants*



consettcorals said:


> Has an ybody added any _Sarracenia to the dart frog terarium ? probably not good for thumbnails but maybe for denros it ok? any thoughts_
> [/QUOTEi have them in my vivs but when they grew into very large that the frogs could get harmed by them i take cutting replace them and keep the main plant in another viv
> also i wrap the roots in spag moss with moss and cotton then hang them these are doing very well


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

yea , i chose a smaller species of the saracennia species , apparantly it will get quite talle but the actual pitchers will only get to an opening of 1 cm which should be ok , time will tell lol , thank you for the reply 
Warren.


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

ok heres the first lot of pics not very good ones lol






























foood lol .


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

some new pics of viv , anyone have an idea on sex of this one please i cnt tell :lol2:









and another 








one more 








probably not the best pics but my cam is caput so iphone pics it is lol 
cheers Warren.


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

anyone have an idea on sex of that one please?
cheers Warren.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Male.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Male.
> 
> Mike


Hurrah! I was thinking that (fingertips, right?) but I'm not really knowledgable enough about darts to be sure! :2thumb:


----------



## Tonybb (Jun 24, 2012)

very nice build Congrats


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

thanks for the replies , i hoped that was a male lol , now i just need to get pics of the other 3 to get confirmation on those thanks again 
Warren.


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

Tonybb said:


> very nice build Congrats



thank you , its kinda addictive i got the next one in mind lol fancy some pums or 10 lol 
regards Warren.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

consettcorals said:


> thank you , its kinda addictive i got the next one in mind lol fancy some pums or 10 lol
> regards Warren.


 
Haha learn to walk first Warren.
Your doing an ok job so far, but have a little bit of patience and build up your confidence.
Pums are a different beast to tame, so don`t be rushing in just yet.


Mike


----------



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

They are stunning and the set up looks brilliant


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> Haha learn to walk first Warren.
> Your doing an ok job so far, but have a little bit of patience and build up your confidence.
> Pums are a different beast to tame, so don`t be rushing in just yet.
> 
> ...


lol perhaps your right MIke nobody warned me it was so addictive , i found the building of the thing very theraputic .
cheers Warren.


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

samsnake said:


> They are stunning and the set up looks brilliant


Thank you , all seems to be going ok at the minute , time will tell , couple fo tyhe plants wilted where as others are flourishing which i guess is quite normal .
cheers Warren.


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

consettcorals said:


> some new pics of viv , anyone have an idea on sex of this one please i cnt tell :lol2:
> image


I'd say female based on the back. Sometimes the mitts can be deceiving. Your tank turned out very nice!

Cheers


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

consettcorals said:


> Thank you , all seems to be going ok at the minute , time will tell , *couple fo tyhe plants wilted where as others are flourishing which i guess is quite normal .*
> cheers Warren.


Totally normal. You can give two individual plants of the same species apparently identical conditions in two different vivs- and in one the plant will take over, in another peg it. It's part of what makes planted vivs so interesting!


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

frogfreak said:


> I'd say female based on the back. Sometimes the mitts can be deceiving. Your tank turned out very nice!
> 
> Cheers


 LOL yea if i went by the feet id say all omine were males , only one is calling and at least one of the others is following the male about the viv , so fingers crossed im just hoping i dnt have 1 male to 3 female ratio :gasp:.
il put some more pics up over next few days as the plants are all growing in niceley now.:2thumb: 
cheers Warren.


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Totally normal. You can give two individual plants of the same species apparently identical conditions in two different vivs- and in one the plant will take over, in another peg it. It's part of what makes planted vivs so interesting!


yea its kinda odd, some of the plants i thought would be perfect for the temp and humidity have croaked so to speak :whistling2: lol and some of the others have went wild . aw planted vivs are amazing , i loved building it, wish i had time to build some more , im looking for a one already planted out for 6 tricolours if anyone knows of any for sale somehwere near north east england ?
cheers Warren.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It`s a shame you weren`t at BAKS yesterday as there was one going for £50.
It had everything bar the plants, and there were loads of them on sale too.
Glad to hear your having fun though.


Mike


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

Yea i wish i could have made it down, unfortunatly some (leave this blank) stole my vehicle couple of weeks back and im still waitying for my new one coming :bash:. 
Guess il have to wait to see if there are any at the next morpeth meet , or build another :gasp: lol 
yea enjoying it alot they are right little characters, they have gottten over there initial shyness and are all over as soon as i open the door to feed , i still havent got the fruit fly thing down to a tee i seen to produce wayyyyyy to many cultures lol at the min i have 18 cultures for 4 azzies lol i just kept making them ermm just incase :blush: .
cheers Warren.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yea I think you have too many cultures there.
But put it down to good practice so that you know what your doing.
Once you have things sorted you`ll scale down to what you know will get you by.
It`s also a good thing to have a bit more than you need just in case you have any crash on you.


Mike


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> Yea I think you have too many cultures there.
> But put it down to good practice so that you know what your doing.
> Once you have things sorted you`ll scale down to what you know will get you by.
> It`s also a good thing to have a bit more than you need just in case you have any crash on you.
> ...


Yea suppose it could be worse lol it worked out quite nice i sold a few cultures in the shop so worked out ok , still got a bit too many but have cut down how many i make now .
cheers warren.


----------



## consettcorals (May 6, 2011)

Ok so the viv has been running with the tics in it for about 4 months now , all plants growing on nicely , the pitcher plant didn't like it one bit though lol, however the bill bailey pitcher plant is doing great. Il have to get some pics put up over next few days, still no breeding from them yet but still early days I reckon about 13 months old about now. Have been so busy in the shop haven't had a lot of time to write much here and even missed the Mesa show . Oh also have a weekly occurring toadstool outbreak in there which looks amazing only lasts for 24 hours then wilts away but looks amazing when in full bloom there's a lot of them maybe 200heads all at once , no idea how they got there, maybe from the bonsai moss seeds I sprinkled , oh well at least I got something out of that packet lol :/
warren


----------



## Rog (Apr 4, 2013)

How has this come on since you last posted?

Mark


----------

